# Forum About Russia Culture and History  "Holidays of Petrov and Vasechkin" (+English Subs)

## gRomoZeka

*"Holidays of Petrov and Vasechkin" (1984)* is a second of the two movies about adventures of two kids, prone to getting into troubles. Both original movie and the sequel were very popular during Soviet times. 
You can take part in translating the subtitles to the videos in *this topic*. Thanks to guys, who helped with this one.  ::  
I uploaded the first part today. It is slow paced, and the intro's lyrical mood differs significantly from the rest of the movie. We don't even see Petrov or Vasechkin here. Why?
The answer is simple. The intro and its companion pieces were shot after the movie was finished. The censors weren't very happy with the characters actions, so the script was rewrited a little to give an impression, that these events and this Young Pioneer camp are not "real" (in the movie, that is), but just the images in the mind of other characters, an imaginary play. 
Watch boring *Part 01 (Intro)* (4:55) at YOUTUBE.  ::

----------


## mishau_

Нашел официальный сайт.  http://www.vasechkin.ru/ 
Ох, как они все изменились!

----------

